# cocoa in his paw jacket



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

I made cocoa this jacket for him today.

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I am so envious! Cocoa looks fabulous in the new jacket! AND when you go outside at night, it's easier to spot a darker dog with that coat on! LOL

I keep telling Cooper I'm going to sew reflective tape to his tail so I can see him at night - but a white or light colored jacket might work just as well. Plus, he wiggles so much under the sewing machine needle! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

cute jacket


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just love little Cocoa. He looks like such a mommy's boy.  

Neat jacket! :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That's so cute!
I love that material!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I really like the colors, good job! :wink:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

wow.. i absolutley love it,.. so cute, and i love the material


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

loooove the print! where did you find it?!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Cooper said:


> I am so envious! Cocoa looks fabulous in the new jacket! AND when you go outside at night, it's easier to spot a darker dog with that coat on! LOL
> 
> I keep telling Cooper I'm going to sew reflective tape to his tail so I can see him at night - but a white or light colored jacket might work just as well. Plus, he wiggles so much under the sewing machine needle! :lol: :lol:


You make me laugh....everytime I read one of your posts...lol :lol: Thanks!

Cocoa looks absolutely darling in his new coat. I have been working on making Ella a dress.....we will see how it turns out! :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

what a lovely jacket :wave: cocoa is modelling it very nicely


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats a really cute jacket looks like cocoa is impressed


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I can't stand it he is too cute.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Sweet jacket and I love that paw print! I'm getting so encouraged by all these new fashions. I have to start sewing/crochetting for my two again. They need some new stuff too.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

love the shirt


----------

